
User behavior observation for the desktop (Windows) apps - myro
Hi! Can someone recommend an alternative to HotJar or Fullstory to see heatmaps, design funnels and observe usage of a Desktop app?
======
XCSme
What is the desktop app implemented in? If it's an Electron app you can still
use web analytics tools, otherwise the system would have to be pretty complex.

~~~
myro
It's a wpf application

